# fondants,marzipan and sugar paste



## racheal (Sep 13, 2012)

am learning how to use fondants,marzipan and sugar paste in covering cakes and making flowers,animals and figures but i only know  of fondant and they erare not sticky enough to model my figures (or am not getting it right with the ingredients and preparation)and again the fonant i prepare for covering cakes breaks up.can any one help,iwant to know if fondants for covering cakes is different from ones used in making flowers and for modelling


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

> iwant to know if fondants for covering cakes is different from ones used in making flowers and for modelling


I use gum paste for flowers and for many other things. It has a component called tragacanth , a natural gum from dried up sap (or you can use tylose) . This can be found at most candy supply stores or online.

It works well but dries very fast , I suggest you cover your rolled out gum paste ( when not in use) or whatever form you are making so that the air does not get at it.

The other thing with gum paste , yes, they are edible but no one really eats them as they are for decorative purposes usually.


> but i only know of fondant and they erare not sticky enough to model my figures


If you want you can put some tragacanth in fondant for forming and shaping too (depending your recipe, add it in your sifted icing sugar) . You will find it stickier, just like using gum paste.

Tip: put a little bit of crisco on your fingertips so that it does not stick to you. It will become pliable and easy to shape.

If your product it a tad hard....squeeze it in your hands - treat it like you would pizza dough, body temperature is great for slowely bringing sugar to a proper molding texture.

Did they give you any formulas/recipes for gum paste or fondant ? Marzipan is another nice medium to work with.

Petals.

ps. I made this flower the other day with gum paste. ( a 6' topper) It molds very easy . Don't be afraid to work with it.





  








154.JPG




__
petalsandcoco


__
Sep 19, 2012


----------



## prettycake (Dec 23, 2011)

I make everything out of Fondant... whatever it is.. figurines, flowers & covering cakes, only because I am very comfortable with it... I make the Marshmallow fondant w/ shortening in it. They are never sticky, but just soft enough to shape them in any shape..

These cakes I made are all fondant. cover and decorations.






  








oceancake.jpg




__
prettycake


__
Sep 19, 2012












  








jeffscake.jpg




__
prettycake


__
Sep 19, 2012












  








fondant.png




__
prettycake


__
Sep 27, 2012












  








fallcake.jpg




__
prettycake


__
Sep 19, 2012


----------



## racheal (Sep 13, 2012)

petalsandcoco and prettycake,thank you so much,your contributions have been so useful to me but my problem is i am from Ghana and i do not know where to get most of these ingredients to buy,i was fortunate to get a friend to get a friend to get me some tools from wilton.some of the tools have  receipes i cant get the ingredients but the ones i get i use them.i  will upload some of my pieces for you to see.i cal what i use fondant but am looking into sugarpaste,marzipan,flower paste they really confuse me.i will be back with how your contributions have helped me.i feel honoured


----------



## racheal (Sep 13, 2012)

petalsandcoco ,thank you so much,your contributions have been so useful to me but my problem is i am from Ghana and i do not know where to get most of these ingredients to buy,i was fortunate to get a friend to get a friend to get me some tools from wilton.some of the tools have  receipes i cant get the ingredients but the ones i get i use them.i  will upload some of my pieces for you to see.i cal what i use fondant but am looking into sugarpaste,marzipan,flower paste they really confuse me.i will be back with how your contributions have helped me.i feel honoured


----------

